# Is this Fungus on my Goldfish??



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

A friend of mine (who has NEVER had fish) says the white marks on the tail are signs of fungus. I tried to get a clear shot but it doesnt stay still long enough to get a really clear look. Please have a look anyway and tell me what you think.

Goldfish tail - YouTube

Thank you


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

goldfish and convicts should not be in the same tank!!!

Thats the first big problem!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha Im workin on it bud!! Just picked up a 75 with a 30 sump, have to figure out how to get it all hooked up first!

The goldfish have been there longer than the cons, and they dont fight


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't really tell from the video. Could try treating with Melafix or pimafix. I can't remember which one is the fungal treatment. I agree with Djamm as well. Goldfish and Convicts are pretty opposite in terms of tank needs and aggresion. Best to have a goldfish only tank imho... Goodluck!

Edit: Just saw that you've gotten a new tank. Get that thing setup man!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

As soon as my 75 is set up, the cons will be out! Im hoping that will be by this weekend. They have been living together for almost a month, and so far no serious issues


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. it's to hard to tell from the video but the way you described it, and the fact i seen a Convict go after said goldfish in your video i would guess it's a bite that is trying to heal. as Immus21 said use Melafix or Pimafix. Melafix will work for open wounds and Pimafix will work for fungus and can be used together. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Probably a bite. If it's fuzzy white patches, it could be fungus, which can form on open wounds. Make sure the water is really really clean and you can add salt to help it heal up.

Pimafix is good for fungus and melafix for wounds, but neither will help unless the water is also really clean.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Scherb


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Thank you Scherb


Your Welcome. Cheers


----------

